
USGS Announces Its Largest Oil and Gas Discovery Ever in the States - happy-go-lucky
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2016/11/16/502337471/usgs-announces-its-largest-oil-and-gas-discovery-ever
======
masonic
"Producing and using the newly discovered oil and gas will also contribute to
climate change, ..."

In PBS' bias, supply creates demand. In fact, it will have a neutral effect --
it will merely _replace_ imported oil and gas. (If the gas is venting
naturally right now, capping and storing it would have a (miniscule)
_negative_ impact on "greenhouse gas").

